
What I wish I had known before YC - Jarred
https://medium.com/@alexandrwang/what-i-wish-i-had-known-before-yc-8e0edcf318b9#.vnwxaiku2
======
smt88
tl;dr A 20-year-old gives advice to 18-year-olds

